# Medication



## suenmike (Nov 18, 2007)

This has probably been asked before but can't find. We are thinking of touring Spain/France for 6 months and my wife is Diabetic - does anybody know if getting medication is a problem, and what doc's are required? Thanks


----------



## Ezy (Jan 12, 2013)

As far as I am aware you will need a letter from your GP or Diabetic nurse stating which medication you take and that you are diabetic. Your GP can prescribe 3 months supply of medications sometimes more. Most medication is available in Spain and France but can be quite expensive I think. You may be able to claim the cost back on your E1 11 Health card. Hope this helps.


----------



## harrison (Apr 20, 2010)

You need to google where your going and plan where the medical centres are before you leave the UK and translate her medication to the language and write it down to the countries you are visiting make sure you got your E111 and are well insured and you should then have a good time

Paul


----------



## johnthompson (Jul 29, 2010)

harrison said:


> You need to google where your going and plan where the medical centres are before you leave the UK and translate her medication to the language and write it down to the countries you are visiting make sure you got your E111 and are well insured and you should then have a good time
> 
> Paul


Our doctor gives us 2 x 3 months prescription at a time before we go away. It is up to the doctor whether they will do this or not.

Most meds are available over the counter in Spain but some are not available at all. In that case you will need to see a Spanish doctor £20 per visit, for a prescription of something similar.

We carry our EHIC card but have never needed it. Medical insurance was prohibitive for us and we have never needed it.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I normally build up my meds to give me a standby cache over the year, then ask for a 3 month amount, this gives me 6 months should I need it.
some GPs are ok, mine is a motorhomer.   
cabby


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

Sweettalk your GP x


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

Our GP gave me 2x3 months supply of Metformin before we went off for 6 months a couple of years ago.

Colin


----------



## cliffhanger (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi

As the others have said medicines are relatively easy to obtain in Spain, Portugal and France. 

They are most expensive in France, in fact many people go over the border into Spain for their medicines to save money.

I obtained the following last year in Spain easily for 'pennies' when I ran out.

Simvastatin
Losartan
Cardicor

Then bought aspirin in France, but it was expensive.

The message that came over to me(and my pharmacist confirmed it) is that we are ripped off in Britain.

MAC 8)


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Your Doctor may only be able to give you NHS prescription for 3 months but he can give you a private one for whatever he likes. It may be cheaper to buy your medication here that way than abroad.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

NHS GP's are limited to *2 *months NOT 3, but will often stretch a point, if you can do an automatic request then get a friend to collect you can have them posted out if you arrange it....

If you are away from the UK for more than 3 months the GP is entitled to remove you from their register...... (Advice from daughter who is a partner in a surgery in Southern England) Some GP's use that routinely to protect themselves from accusations of fraud....

*Virtually ALL UK drugs are available in France and Spain,* the EHIC card covers you for emergency treatment *NOT *routine treatment or top ups of medication, you may have to buy it...

If you need insulin you would be covered as it is regarded as life-threatening not to have it...... some antihypertension drugs are also covered in the same way.

Some medication such as *Chloramphenicol *or *Oxytetracycline *is NOT available in France - they do not use either of these two and they are unavailable.

If you need medication in EC countries go to a GP (_Medecin traitante_ in France) and show a copy of a *repeat prescription request* with all of the drugs listed - that will be sufficient for the issue of a new prescription for that country (_ordnance_ in France), but you will have to pay the same price as the locals and then reclaim from DWP in Newcastle when you return.

If you have a MedicAlert that gives a number in the UK that can be rung to verify what is routinely needed and details of Doctors etc - good for serious problems such as diabetes, heart problems such as arrhythmia, palpitations, tachy or bradycardia.

Talk to your GP well in advance and see what they suggest - they are usually very helpful.

Dave


----------



## suenmike (Nov 18, 2007)

BrianJP said:


> Your Doctor may only be able to give you NHS prescription for 3 months but he can give you a private one for whatever he likes. It may be cheaper to buy your medication here that way than abroad.


Does anybody know of any on-line suppliers :?:


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi Mike
As Cabby says build up a supply over many months beforehand. However if your wife is insulin dependant then in my experience carrying months, plus the extra just in case, of insulin takes up a lot of fridge space. If your fridge has a problem then your could have some difficulty. Therefore I would consider having the back up plan of repeat 'script etc as others have advised.
Enjoy your trip.
p-c


----------



## bambi2 (Oct 19, 2007)

*medication*

I live in France, the doc will give me a prescription for 3 months but the chemist will only supply one months supply of tablets, so as I travel to Spain and Morocco, I take my empty box of thyroid pills and my husbands heart pills box into the chemist in Spain and they give me whatever I need, they cost peanuts!!


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

First stop should be your doctor. There's lots of advice on the NHS website LiveWell There's a big section on Diabetes.

Also, Diabetes

Remember, the EHIC card is free.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Be VERY careful about on-line suppliers as they are not quality controlled and you may well be buying fake drugs that look identical but do not have the requisite amount of active ingredient and may have material that could be dangerous such as worming powder, chalk, rat poison and so on - there are frequent warnings about such things on TV.

Dave


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I think

As a diabetic, you need to talk this over with yor GP

When I ran out of Thyroxine I was able to get it on prodution of the box in France

Personally For diabetic medication I would want to be sure

Aldra


----------

